# What is an Audax bike?



## Simba1off (7 Jul 2011)

Hi 
Looking at a sites on the web and on occassion have come across some cycle stores that sell Audax cycles. Are they different to a tourer as some of the sites state they can hold there own with a good turn of speed if you ride along side road bikes on a club ride.
The reason I'm asking is I don't know whether to purchase a road bike but for some reason looking at some of the Audax bikes some look quite racey.
Any advice would be welcome.
Mark


----------



## yello (7 Jul 2011)

A good question. In truth, you can ride an audax on anything. There is no criteria stipulated by audax organisations as to what type of bike you ought (or must) ride

...however (and it is a bit of a can of worms question)...

an audax bike tends to be lighter than a full on tourer; it's not built to take that sort of weight but it isn't as full on racing focused as your carbon fibre machines (but you can of course ride audax on carbon fibre). The frame dimensioans and seated position (or geometry) are more relaxed, less aggressive than a race bike. That is, no bum in the air or nose on the handlebars positioning required. Audax bikes are usually built to take wider tyres, mudguards and a rack. 

Some older riders will probably refer to what is today called an audax bike as a 'winter training' bike. So, yes, they can be quite "racey" and be seen on club rides.

All of the above is very very general. Others will add their own definitions. As I say, it is an area of discussion.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2011)

I have one road bike and it's an Audax. Yello has summed it up pretty well. They vary between manufacturers but they are more likely to have some or all of the following characteristics. Slightly more relaxed geometry than a full on race bike i.e. not so aggresive a position, so making them more comfortable to ride for long periods but not so relaxed as a tourer, so they still feel responsive. Normally clearances for mudguards and slightly wider tyres as well as braze on points for racks. My own has braze ons for front and rear racks and mudguards. Normally triples with sensible gearing for mortals. You can use them for a range of riding, from training to audax, as well as light touring.

I chose mine because it's an ideal all round bike and I just have one road bike. Not for everyone but well worth considering if you just want one bike and plan to use it for everything you do.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (7 Jul 2011)

Agree with all but would add;

Audax bikes usually have Shimano 57mm drop side pull brakes. This set up should have clearances to allow a max of 700xx28c (some brands) tyres plus mudguards.

Tourers tend to have cantilever brakes to allow 700x32c tyres (and on up) plus guards.

However some 'audax' bikes have tighter clearances and only accommodate 700x25c tyres. This is so they can use a 'complete groupset' (more economical) but is fine for audax, but makes them less flexible as a tourer.

Traditionally the wheels on a tourer would be 36 spoke 3 cross, whereas an audax bike might be lighter.

Whilst both should have triples, an audax bike ideally would use a road triple (26/40/50 with 12-26) whereas the gears on a 'full-on traditional' tourer might be 24/36/48 with 12-34.

Whilst a paper comparison may suggest that winter training bikes often have the same 'spec' as an audax bike, they are often based on cheaper aluminium frames that lack the comfort you are looking for in an audax bike. Because you don't really need any form of 'dedicated' bike until you're doing really long audaxes (400km+), it's comfort and gearing that should be your determining factors. That's why on something like Paris-Brest-Paris, you will ironically only see a minority of people on dedicated 'audax' machines, as by that stage of your cycling career, people knows what works for them, and their mounts of choice are as varied as the world of cycling as a whole.


----------



## User482 (7 Jul 2011)

Regarding the luggage - have a think about how much you want to carry. My Thorn Audax has a weight limit, and there is noticeable flex in the back of the frame when I've got two loaded panniers on.

If you're only going to have one road bike, an Audax bike might be ideal, as they are racy enough for a club road, but can take guards and panniers for winter duties and credit card tours.


----------



## yello (7 Jul 2011)

Tim Bennet. said:


> Because you don't really need any form of 'dedicated' bike until you're doing really long audaxes (400km+), it's comfort and gearing that should be your determining factors. That's why on something like Paris-Brest-Paris, you will ironically only see a minority of people on dedicated 'audax' machines, as by that stage of your cycling career, people knows what works for them, and their mounts of choice are as varied as the world of cycling as a whole.



A really interesting comment that because it makes me realise how long it takes to become a seasoned audaxer. It takes a few years for people (and I know there are exceptions) to move up through the calendar of distances - and some regular audaxers never ride further than say 200 - so by the time you're doing 400s, you've normally built up quite a healthy bank of experience... that then gets reshaped on 400 and 600s! I consider myself a novice despite having been riding audax for some 6 or 7 years! The ancients of PBP are truly knowledgeable folk!


----------



## Simba1off (8 Jul 2011)

Hi
Thanks to the members for the infomation, it does sound an interesting activity this Audax and will look into it more.
Mark


----------



## blockend (8 Jul 2011)

Audax bikes seem to have changed over the years. They used to be steel touring bikes with the heaviest accessories (sometimes) removed. Now they're more likely to be titanium road racing bikes with nothing lumpier than a multi-tool by way of luggage. The only necessity is air in the tyres, a saddle you'll be able to ride for 12 hours at a time and brain that turns off when you turn into a 70 mile headwind.


----------



## vorsprung (8 Jul 2011)

The problem with calling something an "Audax" bike is that there is only a market for it in the UK

The rest of the world call "Audax" rides randonees or brevets

So the number of bikes that are called "Audax" are diminishingly small. Dawes used to do an "Audax" model but they renamed it "Sportif"

Then you have to remember that what is an "Audax" ride is split somewhat. 
To a lot of people they are 100km or maybe once a year 200km rides. Lots of stops at cafes. So for this sort of thing a touring bike is best.

To a tiny minority "Audax" is 200km+ rides. Minimal lingering at cafes because you have hundreds of km to go and need to get to the finish or the sleep stop before your legs/mind/gumption gives out. For this sort of thing you basically want a racing bike that's modified to be more comfortable

The "Audax" branded bikes are usually a compromise between the two forms of riding

As audax is a British form of riding, the bikes are usually well suited to UK conditions


----------

